# Vortex Diamondback 12 X 50 Binoculars for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I am looking to sell my Diamondback 12 X 50 Binoculars so that I can upgrade to the Vipers. I have had these for several years and used them on all of my archery hunts. They have always been in a badlands case so they are in great shape. They will come with the original box and all of the paperwork. I am asking $220 OBO. I will post Pictures tonight.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

